# Outboard has hard time starting, then runs great



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey all, I have a 9.9HP yamaha outboard on my fishing boat. Every trip the first start is very hard taking alot of pulling, then starts great after than. Then the next day it will be hard to start again. Anyone have any idea what I should check on it? THanks


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Try pouring all your old gas out. Get some fresh gas and oil mixture if needed. Your motor should have a bulb on it that collects any debris, clean that out to prevent future problems. Try some new spark plugs. If it's not that you may want to have someone look at it but that's a good start and could paying a lot of money for someone to do something so simple. Also, motors are hard to start this time of year, it could be that so don't get discouraged. My 20hp merc always takes 5-6 pulls in summer and prob 20 in late fall early spring.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Try pouring all your old gas out. Get some fresh gas and oil mixture if needed. Your motor should have a bulb on it that collects any debris, clean that out to prevent future problems. Try some new spark plugs. If it's not that you may want to have someone look at it but that's a good start and could paying a lot of money for someone to do something so simple. Also, motors are hard to start this time of year, it could be that so don't get discouraged. My 20hp merc always takes 5-6 pulls in summer and prob 20 in late fall early spring.


Agreed and also recommend using Sea Foam...great stuffage and its available at Checker, Auto Zone for about $9 bucks a can. Here's a link so you can read about it.

http://www.seafoamsales.com/motor-treatment.html

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

You guys are awesome, Thanks a ton. When using seafoam on a outboard do you just put it in the gas tank? I dont know much about outboards (or engines in general I guess)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sometimes a float needle will "leak" a little fuel... over time as the motor sits it floods the engine making it hard to start. Is this an engine with the fuel tank mounted on it or an external tank hooked up via a hose with primer bulb?

Try this. Next time you are done fishing, disconnect the fuel line or empty the tank and run it till its out of gas. Then the next time you use it, add new fuel then see if it is easier or harder to start than what you normally experience.


-DallanC


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

The fuel tank is seperate with a bulb line and tank.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Spbeyond said:


> The fuel tank is seperate with a bulb line and tank.


Cool, just disconnect the fuel line and let it idle itself out of gas.

-DallanC


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a 15 hp Johnson ( 2 stroke) on my boat had the same problem 2 yrs ago. Took it to Dicks in Clfd they did a tune up on it and told me when I was done for the day after each use to disconnect the gas line & run the gas out of the motor. They said the oil will build up over time and make starting hard. Also use fresh gas and get the mixture right. Ran great all summer 3 pulls or less,


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

These guys are great for information. I hope you get it running good. I just bought another Johnson 9.5 on ksl cheap because it didn't have a cowling (hood) So got on the internet and found http://forums.iboats.com/ within 10 minutes some guy had a reconditioned one for me for $25.00. So You could check there too if you still have problems, they helped me.


----------

